# What's wrong with my neons??????



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have three neon tetras in a ten gallon tank along with some other assorted fish. Lately the neons have been looking rather ill. They are floating around at the bottom of the tank. They look pale and have very little blue colouring left in them. The funny thing is that they do this off and on. One morning they might look great but when I look at them at lunch they are back to pale and sickly. Some of the other fish have been acting strangly to. Should I be worried? Is there anything I can do to help them? Please help.
Thanks,


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

Please help ASAP


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have a test kit the ammonia,nitrite and nitrate readings will help.
Who else is with the neons,and how often do you change water (how much?)?
Neons will "fade" but usually during lights out period ,and then regain color when lights are on.
How long has tank been set up?


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have a test kit, they are in with a snail, a copper tetra, and 3 other fish that I don't know the breed of


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you change water?How often, how much?


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

About half of my ten gallon minimally once a week


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Get an API brand liquid test kit. That API kit lasts a long time and well worth the money. The strips are not accurate. I found that out the hard way.
I have a bunch of Neons and like Bandit said they hang around the bottom and pale but only at night. Do whatever CoralBandit says to do. He knows his stuff and has been a huge help to the success of my tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you post pics of the other 3 fish maybe we can ID them and shed some light on your issues (if there are any). Besides color change do the neons seem healthy? Any deaths or signs of disease?
By acting strangely what do you mean? Flashing(rubbing on things),isolating from others,not eating?


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

I will try to get some pics later. They swim very close to the bottom of the tank and don't swim together as much as they normally do.


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

They are do for a water change. Should I go for it or will it just stress them out more?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya!I would change water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't that normal for a Neon, to act strangely? I thought so. Staying together doesn't mean anything if they aren't doing it since they don't school anyway and likely are close enough in that tiny tank to be considered as shoaling.


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

I changed the water hoping that it helps. Would it help them to have a few more neons in the tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You would be pushing the capacity of the 10g,but 4 more neons would probly help the others.Adding more fish will certainly OBLIGATE you to a higher ,very regular maintenance schedule.So if you can dedicate the time to change water at least every week,maybe twice a week, then I would add them.They do appreciate company of their own kind,but you need to remember that you have a pretty small tank and are definately at the limit .
I change water on my 180g 3X a week with a 50% change on weekends.


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

If I add just a few more like 2 or 3 will it still help but to a lesser extent? I have a filter for my 10 gallon but I don't use the cartridges so it just acts like an aerator. Is it worth wile to spend a little extra on the cartridges? The filter is an aqua clear 20 if that makes a difference.
Thanks,


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe you can check whether there is something wrong with the gill of the fish ,if no ,maybe there are something wrong with the fish maw,hope can help


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

More will probly help.As jrman said they aren't schooling fish but rather shoaling(looser group).
For the aquaclear(I have 110) even just the sponge will help.Only rinse it in old tank water when you do a water change every month or so and bacteria will grow in it and it will function completely.I only keep a sponge in my 110,with a prefilter sponge over intake I clean more often with regular water(keeping it in a mechanical capacity.)


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

How often do you have to change the sponge?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

K R 2709 said:


> How often do you have to change the sponge?


Never!Or at least no replacement is necessary until it is falling apart.
Just squeeze it out in old tank water when needed during a water change.
I have not had to replace any sponges,and I use them in all my aquariums.


----------



## K R 2709 (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome! I never bothered using them because I thought that you needed a new one every month or so. That could get expensive, but if they last a long time then it's probably worth getting one. Do the other types of cartridges ( charcole etc.) last just as long as the sponges? Is it best to have all three?
Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A biological media can be used(aquaclear has some for the aqua clears),and no matter what kind you get they last till they disintergrate(basically forever).If you treated your sponge like bio(only cleaning in old tank water it will be biological,but many still use bio media(I do not).'
The carbon is useless.Even the highest grade(lab,pharmacy grade) will last no longer than one month and can/will release what they absorb after they are full(very dangerous).I don't use carbon since to be honest it does nothing that water changes can't do BETTER.
I do use sea chem purigen in all my display tanks.It is easily regenerated when exhausted(full) and never releases anything.To recharge just soak in 50/50 bleach and water for a day or 2,then soak in tap for day and then double dechlorinated tap for a day.If you don't smell bleach and it is as white as new then it is all good.I have 2 year old purigen still.
Water changes are best and 25-33% a week is a good number if you are not heavily staocked ,but you can always let your test(for nitrate) be your guide.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

neons love java moss! get a handful!


----------

